# nissan universal joint replacement list



## enduro (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a 1990 d21 nissan pickup truck and one of my rear universal joints just started going bad. After stopping at autozone and napa I found out that these "staked in" universal joints are hard to find. I did alot of searching on ebay, and the internet and i finally found a good source of replacement universal joints for nissan and other foreign makes. log onto: Staked-In U-Joints they manufacture these replacement joints and also have a downloadable sheet to show removal and replacement of these u joints. The u joints are less than 25 dollars each. save your self a fortune and check them out. I am posting this as I had several hours of searching invested into this and I am very computer literate. For some part time surfers you might have never found these. I also would like to save someone else some time. As you can see from the cross reference chart on there website my 1990 2 wheel drive d21 4 cyc truck takes a 430-12 style of u joint. happy hunting.

dave from salem, ohio


----------



## beautyred91 (May 8, 2009)

I have to replace a u-joint but the delaer mechanics have told me that I have to replace the complete drivehsaft in order to change the u-joints. My truck is a 91 hardbody d21 long ox. I'm just ot sure if what the dealer is telling me is correct or if they are just trying to get mroe money out of me. Any helpw ould be appreciated.


----------



## beautyred91 (May 8, 2009)

*Thanks*

Yeah I checked out that site with any luck those should work. Just wondering if your truck was frontwheel or rearwheel drive and if that would make a difference for the u-joint?


----------



## polcube (Mar 14, 2015)

enduro said:


> I have a 1990 d21 nissan pickup truck and one of my rear universal joints just started going bad. After stopping at autozone and napa I found out that these "staked in" universal joints are hard to find. I did alot of searching on ebay, and the internet and i finally found a good source of replacement universal joints for nissan and other foreign makes. log onto: Staked-In U-Joints they manufacture these replacement joints and also have a downloadable sheet to show removal and replacement of these u joints. The u joints are less than 25 dollars each. save your self a fortune and check them out. I am posting this as I had several hours of searching invested into this and I am very computer literate. For some part time surfers you might have never found these. I also would like to save someone else some time. As you can see from the cross reference chart on there website my 1990 2 wheel drive d21 4 cyc truck takes a 430-12 style of u joint. happy hunting.
> 
> dave from salem, ohio


Thanks Dave, I just changed out my u joint with your recommendation and it worked great !


----------

